# I hate Cocobolo



## ilikewood (Feb 22, 2006)

This was the worst Cocobolo I have ever turned...so curly that it was like cutting endgrain the whole time.  Sorry about the picts...couln't get the lighting right.

Europeans - Nickel and Platinum







Slimlines - one with an ebony centerband






Cocobolo something??? with a hickory centerband...had way too many energy drinks to make something like this after work.


----------



## stilgar (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW.

I have turned a lot of Cocobolo and I have never seen a grain like that.

The only problem I have ever had was the fumes.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 22, 2006)

I like the contrasting hickory center band!


----------



## JimGo (Feb 22, 2006)

Bill, I'll save you the frustration...just send it all my way.


----------



## Charles (Feb 22, 2006)

Beautiful pens, I've got mine! Thanks for the swap love the centerband!!


----------



## Dario (Feb 22, 2006)

Those are really nice cocobolo especially the 2 top ones.  

I'm with JimGo on this one...will surely love to help you out [][}]


----------



## Hastur (Feb 22, 2006)

I like what you did with the center bands, and those are some very nice pens.  Send what you don't like to me and I will find a happy place for them.


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 22, 2006)

It's time to start digging through my Cocobolo stash and hope that there is some like these! Great pens.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Feb 22, 2006)

How could ANYONE hate something that beautiful, no matter how much work it was!  Send it to me!


----------



## gerryr (Feb 22, 2006)

That's nice work, and I'll also be glad to take it off your hands if you really hate it.[]


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 22, 2006)

I will be getting "Rid" of some of this Cocobolo this weekend.  I'll put it down in the Individual Classifieds.  I don't come across the curly stuff that often.  It turns beautiful pens, but you definitely need some seriously sharp tools.

When I get my Cocobolo, it is very dark and oxidized and you can't see the grain.  I look for the boards that are all chewed up from the planers.  That is a quick indication that the grain is every which way and usually has curl.  You really don't find out though until you cut it open. (HEY...I'm giving away my secrets....I'm going to shut up now)[]


----------



## JimGo (Feb 22, 2006)

BTW, Bill, I meant to say that the pens look BEAUTIFUL!  Well worth your time and patience!


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 22, 2006)

From one Cocobolo addict to another...Thanks Jim![]

BTW- What the heck were you doing up in the middle of the night last night?


----------



## Dario (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />From one Cocobolo addict to another...Thanks Jim![]



Can we have Cocobolo Anonymous group?


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 22, 2006)

I think in your case Dario, it would just need to be called "Wood Anonymous" []


----------



## Dario (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />I think in your case Dario, it would just need to be called "Wood Anonymous" []



[B)]  I am afraid you are right. [V]

Can't seem to stop.  Just when I thought I have enough, guys here inroduce new ones that I just have to try. [][V]

That said, cocobolo IS one of my favorites []

What's your old byline again Kevin?  Was it,  "It's all your fault!" ?


----------



## MDWine (Feb 22, 2006)

The work you put into them was worth it!  Beautiful wood, great job!


----------



## Chuck C (Feb 22, 2006)

I have always liked cocobola.  It does have some interesting grain.  Nice pens.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> BTW- What the heck were you doing up in the middle of the night last night?


Alex wouldn't let me go to bed! [xx(]  Acutally, I was about to walk away from the computer when I saw your subject line, and saw who had posted it, so I HAD to take a look.  Plus, I wanted to be sure to get "dibs" on any of your Cocobolo if you were serious! []


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 22, 2006)

You dont like cocobolo, those pens are beautiful.  I agree about the grain being tough.  Very nice work


----------



## Ryan (Feb 23, 2006)

Once again All Hale King COCO!!

These are some great pens Bill. It is good to see your are getting some shop time again.

Ryan


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 23, 2006)

Never saw coco that wild. It is always beautiful and usually a pleasure to turn. But burly and hard to turn is something else. Results are undeniable.


----------



## stevenD (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm repling for my husband, the pen turner; Unfortunately, he breaks out in a red rash everytime he gets near Cocobolo!! so, he'll have our son-in-law turn Cocobolo when we're low in stock...
Mary


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 3, 2006)

Hate it or not, Bill, that is some very nice Coco and you did it proud.


----------

